# my doberman puppy



## declanjr (Jul 7, 2008)

well this is duke who will be coming to me on august 1st


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

One word describes your pup - gorgeous!!


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Ahhh I want him!


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

wow what a cheeky looking little pup, he's lovely


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

Hes gorgeous..the size of his paws he gonna be a big boi


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Ahhh he is gorgeous. Bet you are so excited  I know what we were like waiting for our pup to come home


----------



## rach1980 (May 1, 2008)

aww how sweet


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

*THUD* - thats my heart hitting the floor - I feel a dog-napping in the air


----------



## declanjr (Jul 7, 2008)

haha i knew everyone would love him i rekon he will be a big boy too his dad was big for a doberman can't wait to get him tho


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

what a beautiful looking dog and a hansom size hes going to be and not long for you to wait


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

very very cute i want him lol


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

aww bless him, he's sweet 
I love the tags with numbers on... must remember that for next time we breed


----------



## thedog (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh he's so cute!!!xxx


----------



## warmglo (Feb 25, 2008)

He gonna be a handsome chap! A ladykiller! I want one!!!


----------

